# Question about breeding



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

I've noticed that when GSD was getting perfected originally, They would breed in and out certain traits to make the GSD as ideal as possible. I'm wondering why, in the past 100 years, no one has tried to breed out the immense shedding? Would it compromise something to try and breed the intensity of the shedding out?

Not complaining, I love the breed very much! Just wondering is all


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: Excellent question


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Because it is a diet issue. 

I don't know when people began blaming the breed for shedding, when in actuality, if a GSD gets adequate nutrition, it doesn't shed any more than other breeds.

If anything, it is a food sensitivity problem. I think GSDs are more sensitive to dry food than other breeds.


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

Really? I haven't heard that yet but it sounds credible. What is best in your opinion to keep down the shedding? A more raw cooked meal over kibble?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I can't imagine what a dog would look like if it never shed/replaced coat.....
even for me, as much hair as I lose on a daily basis, surprised I am not bald, lol.


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

Well, It'd probably still shed. Just not as much lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ryankappel said:


> Really? I haven't heard that yet but it sounds credible. What is best in your opinion to keep down the shedding? A more raw cooked meal over kibble?


A raw diet.

All of my friends who feed raw say the same thing. Dog doesn't shed, and the coat gets richer pigment and softer texture. Not to mention the dog doesn't stink, and the teeth and breath stay cleaner.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed raw, dogs still shed....nature has to replenish the skin and coat often.


----------

